

How Facebook Squeezes More From Its Machines - hshah
http://gigaom.com/2009/12/16/facebook-dyno/

======
jsteele
Oh no, have they started to embed scribd on web-pages. I absolutely hate
scribd. Worst thing to hit the internet since that guy crying about Brittney
Spears on youtube.

~~~
s3graham
I love this Chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/nnbmlagghjjcbdhg...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/nnbmlagghjjcbdhgmkedmbmedengocbn)

Solves PDF to ~99%.

~~~
imurray
Here’s a user script that does a similar in thing for several browsers:
<http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~murray/code/#googleviewer>

------
houseabsolute
Only 30,000? I would have guessed much more.

~~~
Andys
Wonder how many of them are just almost idle, running something like
memcached?

~~~
lsb
Facebook's actually encountered scaling problems from memcached taking up too
_much_ CPU time; that's why there's the binary protocol, and they're talking
about the multiget hole at
[http://highscalability.com/blog/2009/10/26/facebooks-
memcach...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2009/10/26/facebooks-memcached-
multiget-hole-more-machines-more-capacit.html)

------
mtw
any link with more info about Dyno? the article assumes readers know about
this testing tool.

